# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário - João Judicibus

## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Companheiros.  :Olá: 

Finalmente ouve algum tempo para poder fazer um post nesta área. 

Nas próximas linhas vou tentar resumir o máximo que conseguir as várias "etapas" deste aquário, que já conta quase com 2 anos, montado em Março de 2008.

Este aquário serviu inicialmente para testar muitos escumadores, desde DIY, a DIY mais profissionais até escumadores de marca. Depois de várias aventuras a experimentar o escumadores na fase inicial do aquário e dando continuidade de experimentar escumadores ( já o fazia no meu antigo aquário ), lá me resolvi por ficar com um Diy de um BM250, feito pela CustomReef.

Setup inicial.:

Aqua - 150x60x50

Sump - 80 x 35 x 40

Escumador Diy BM250 - _Mais tarde veio a mostrar-se fraco com as bombas que eu tinha na altura_

Retorno Maxijet 2300 -_ Fraquita_

Reactor de Kalk Custom Reef - O primeiro modelo deu alguns problemas, mas entretanto trocaram-me o reactor pelo modelo novo, agora a funcionar na perfeição. ( até há data de hoje )

Iluminação 8 x T5 80w Diy Fernando Ribeiro -_ O que há a dizer.... um DIY com material de boa qualidade, lâmpadas Hailea que eram uma boa..._ 

Circulação - 1 x Tunze 6045 + 1 x Vortech Mp40w - Nada a apontar, tudo 5 *.

Refugio - Cerca de 20 lts com algas - _Mais um erro....._ 

A foto seguinte é o inicio já depois do ciclo.:



Claro está, mesmo nesta altura voltei a cometer muitos erros, que sinceramente já deveria ter juizo para não os cometer.... Introdução rápida de peixes ( não deixando o sistema se ajustar ), introdução de peixes com princípios de doença. Claro está que depois de o erro estar feito é muito complicado conseguir voltar a por tudo em orderm, e dos peixes presentes na foto, apenas fiquei com 1, o _Acanthurus Tennenti_ .

Depois disso, o próximo peixe só iria entrar no aquário em Setembro de 2008, deixando o aquário estabilizar, e sem dúvida foi a melhor opção. 

Todo o aquário foi feito com Frag's, pequenas mudas que ia comprando, e alguns que me ofereceram, há excepção dos LPS. Entretanto na fase de introdução dos corais, fui-me apercebendo que era hora de trocar mesmo as Hailea.... e comprei umas BLAU....   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: , ou seja, saí de umas péssimas para umas más... mas sempre eram melhor que as Hailea, e lá me aguentei com as BLAU uns 4 meses.

Fotos então do aquário nessa altura.:















Nesta última já tinha adicionado mais rocha, pois a que inicialmente tinha no aquário rapidamente se veio a tornar pouca para os corais...

Em Setembro foi quando comprei o ATI BM250, pois achava que o meu anterior não chegava para o aquário pois a escumação por mais que tentasse era sempre liquida, apenas uma água amarelada. Então decidi comprar o "original", o ATI BM250.

Ora fiquei tão satisfeito com a compra ( NOT !!!!! ) que em Outubro comprei um AquaC Ev-1000. Realmente um Escumador com " E " grande.



Escumador que o tive até meados de Maio deste Ano.

No inicio do ano ouve umas alterações no SetUp, a saber.:

- Sump nova - 100 x 40 x 40 ( com compartimento para o sistema _Jaubert_ , feito com mídia ARM.

- Nova bomba de Retorno - Sicce 4000 Lts/h

- Retirei a Tunze, ficando assim apenas com a Vortech.

Novas lâmpadas.:

3 x AquaScience - Duo - 16.500k

1 x AquaScience - Special - 15000k ( mais tarde substituída pela KZ Fiji Purple )

3 x Blau Azuis ( substituídas mais tarde por 3 Fauna Marin Actinic )

1 x ATI Actinic ( umas das poucas lâmpadas verdadeiramente Actinica ).


Em Fevereiro contava com a seguinte Fauna no Aquário.:

*Peixes.:*

1 x Acanthurus Tennenti
1 x Zebrassoma Xanthurus
1 x Ctenochaeteus Tominiensis
1 x Zebrassoma Flavecens
1 x Paracanthurus Hepatus
1 x Gobio Construtor
1 x Salarias Fasciatus
2 x amphiprion Ocellaris
1 x Gramma Loreto
2 x Chrisiptera sp.
1 x Paracheilinus Mccoskeri
1 x Cypho purpurascens ( o terror do aquário )

*Invertebrados.:*

2 x Lysmatas amboinensis
2 x Hermita Patas Vermelhas
1 x Hermitas Patas Azuis
5 x Hermitas Tri-Color
2 x Hermitas Patas Verdes
25~35 - Nassarios
15~20 - Cerites
1 x Ofiuro

*Corais.:*

1 x Euphillia Parancora
1 x Euphillia ParaDivisa
2 x Trachyphyllia geoffroyi
1 x Caulastrea Verde Claro
1 x Caulastrea Castanha + Verde
1 x Fungia
1 x Montipora australiensis
1 x Montipora Verde polipos brancos
1 x Montipora Verde
1 x Montipora Castanha Rebordo Rosa/Roxo
1 x Montipora Vermelha
1 x Montipora Creme Polipos Azuis
1 x Acropora Staghorn
1 x Acropora Millepora Salmão
1 x Acropora Millepora Laranja
1 x Acropora Millepora Roxa pontas azuis
1 x Acropora Echinata
1 x Acropora Sp. Azul
1 x Acropora Sp. Amarela
1 x Poccilopora Rosa
1 x Stylophora Calendrium
1 x Seriatopora Hystrix Rosa
1 x Pedra Actinodiscus Verde
1 x Pedra Rhodactis verdes
V.A x Zooanthus - Verdes, vermelhos, castanhos centro laranja.

E mais uns corais que ainda não achei identificação ( também por falta de tempo / paciência ).

continua....

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Agora, fotos tiradas por amigos meus ( Obrigado André silvestre e Luís Fortunato. )

_Fotos de Fevereiro tiradas pelo André Silvestre.:_

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

_E estas fotos tiradas em Março pelo Luís.:_









































Continua...

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

continuação....

_Fotos tiradas pelos Luís em Março.:_









------------------------------------//------------------------------------


Passado uns tempos, deparei-me com um problema, alguns corais começaram a ficar pálidos.... após várias conversas, trocas de ideias com amigos, chegue há conclusão que tinha a água demasiadamente limpa, e sem a adição diária Amino-ácidos, dificilmente iria ter novamente as cores que tinha. Então decidi vender o escumador ( AquaC ), e comprar um ligeiramente mais ajustado ao meu aquário, e então comprei um ATB Cone Skimmer Small, além de poupar MUITO na conta da luz ( bomba Aqua-C 150w ; bomba do ATB 38w ), fiquei muito satisfeito com a compra, pois é extremamente silencioso ( não fosse a bomba dele da Askoll, fabricantes das bombas Red Dragon ).


Amor há primeira vista...  :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 






Mais fotos para verem a Evolução.

Continua.....

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

_Fotos do André em Abril.:_





































Nesta fase o Jauber já estava a funcionar quase a 100%, mas mais tarde notou-se que não é o suficiente para o fornecimento de cálcio, magnésio, etc, também pelo tamanho que pode não ser o correcto para o meu aquário.

Para terminar esta mega reportagem fotográfica e Post e até porque sei que vai ser muito difícil alguém ler este testamento todo  :yb624:   :yb624: , aqui ficam mais umas fotos, tiradas em Maio pelo Pedro Conceição. Foram as ultimas fotos tiradas ao aquário, em breve actualizo novamente.:

Continua....

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

_Fotos tiradas em Maio pelo Pedro Conceição.:_










































ainda continua....

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Continuação das fotos tiradas pelo Pedro Conceição.:




































Hannnn, finalmente acabou.... eheheh.   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Bem, fotos novas para breve. Fica apenas a informação do Sistema Jaubert que provou ser eficiente dependendo sempre do tamanho que tem, da midia que tem e claro os consumos que temos. Neste momento tenho o jaubert na mesma pois não o tenciono tirar, mas estou a fazer o método de balling ( manualmente ).

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Continuação das fotos tiradas pelo Pedro Conceição.:
> 
> 
> Bem, fotos novas para breve. Fica apenas a informação do Sistema Jaubert que provou ser eficiente dependendo sempre do tamanho que tem, da midia que tem e claro os consumos que temos. Neste momento tenho o jaubert na mesma pois não o tenciono tirar, mas estou a fazer o método de balling ( manualmente ).
> 
> Abraço a todos.



Olá João

Antes de mais obrigado por nos presenteares com o teu sistema.
Um sistema bem pensado, bem conseguido, com um layout simples, mas bastante atractivo e com uns corais bastante engraçados que apresentam excelente saúde.
Gostaria agora de te fazer uma ou duas perguntas relacionadas com o metodo bailing?
Pegando nas tuas palavras de que este metodo está a ter resultados positivos no teu sistema, caso seja possivel gostaria que me explicasses como estas a fazer este metodo e quais as etapas e os produtos que estás a utilizar?

A outra pergunta prende se com a periocidade da verificação dos parametros do aquario versus a adição dos tais produtos.

Continuação desse belissimo trabalho e vai tentando manter este teu setup actualizado, que é o que eu pretendo agora que aconteça com todos os setup`s dos membros desta grande comunidade.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas João mais uma vez ,deves ter ai uns corais a precisar de ser fragados :SbSourire2: ,quando isso acontecer não te esqueças de mim :SbSourire2: .
 Em relação ao aquario  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: ,umas cores  :Palmas: .
O Pedro e o André se cobrassem as fotografias que tiram aos aquarios da malta estavam milionarios :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .Parabens tambem aos fotografos.
Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: João


No meu post já tinhas colocado uma geral...mas com a reportagem... :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Simplesmente espectacular  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá João,

Obrigado por partilhares o teu aquário com fotos muito bonitas. Tens uma bela selecção de corais, a _Catalaphyllia jardinei_ é o que me impressiona mais.

A rodagem de escumadores no aquário é impressionante, estás contente com o ATB? O corpo dessa bomba é idêntico às bombas dos ATI?

Parabéns também aos fotógrafos.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas, e obg a todos.

Paulo,

Descrevendo o método de balling como eu o uso. Ainda não me decidi a comprar as doseadoras mas vou ter inevitavelmente que o fazer, estou a adicionar diariamente KH, Magnésio, e Cálcio.

No inicio de começar a adicionar, usei produtos já feitos da Marinium. Obtive bons resultados, pois comecei a subir lentamente ( e tem mesmo que o ser ) os valores. Para teres ideia, e como não mencionei isso nos primeiros posts os valores do meu aquário estavam da seguinte forma .:

KH - 3.8
MG - 800
CAL - 250

Gradualmente vieram a subir, mas claro está os corais também e a demanda por KH, MG, e CAL, também cresceu daí ainda estar na fase de subir os valores. 
Digamos também que isso é coisa que não me preocupa muito pois o primeiro teste que fiz ao aquário foi este ano em Maio... depois de um ano... e já dizia o outro, em equipa que ganha não se mexe... por isso se os corais estão bons, de boa saude, e com boas cores, não necessito de ficar já nervoso porque tenho os valores todos baixos, interessa sim é subir lentamente para não perturbar muito o sistema.

Assim sendo e continuando, depressa gastei os liquidos, e tornou-se evidente que sai mais em conta comprar os pós e fazer eu a mistura com água de osmose. Em relação há quantidade usada, usei pela primeira vez uma calculadora, da TIMO. Podes ver Aqui. 
Apartir daí e após gastares a primeira "dose" de produto, cabe-te a ti ver se é preciso concentrar mais as soluções ou se está bom assim. No meu caso aumentei a concentração de cálcio, deste modo posso adicionar a mesma quantidade aumentando apenas a concentração, em vez de aumentar a dose.

Neste momento doseio o seguinte.:

2 x 30ml de KH 

2 x 12ml de MG

2 x 12ml de CAL

Doseado de manhã e há noite, daí serem 2 x. Os pós que uso são da Matuta ( TIMO ).



Ricardo, obg igualmente pelas palavras.

A Catalaphyllia já tem 2 anos e pouco pois veio de outro sistema meu que tinha. 

Em relação aos ATB, estou mesmo muito feito, pelo silêncio, pelas prestações.

Em relação há rodagem... ehehehe, posso fazer uma lista. Deltec's, Tunze, ATI, Aqua-C, Red Sea, DIY, bubble magus... e mais alguns chinocas...

Abraço

Em relação ás bombas, em nada têm haver com o ATI. Os ATI vêm com as Sicce PSK 2500. 
No caso dos ATB, os standar vêm com Eheim, mas tens hipotese de vir com as AirStar ( designação dada pela ATB ás bombas, pois todo o "volute" é fabricado por eles. A bomba é um Askoll, ou seja, a ATB está a fazer aquilo que a RedDragon faz, compra as bombas há Askoll e modifica-as.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas desde ja o aquario ta um espectaculo, cores lindissimas.
O balling.....coisa que ainda nao me entrou no pouco cerebro que tenho.
O balling consiste em estabilisar o KH o CAL e MG?
Qual é associaçao entre o balling e o A B C da grotech, visto haver que tenha trocado um pelo o outro?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Anthony,

Sim, o balling serve para isso mesmo. Controlares todos estes valores como desejas. Ao recorreres ao reactor de cálcio ficas sempre dependente da quantidade de CO2 que injectes no reactor, para obteres X de Cálcio e Y de Magnésio e Z de carbonatos. Ora isto tem sempre o efeito indesejado de injectar igualmente água rica em Co2 no aquário, bem como a dificuldade de encontrar um "balance" no reactor de cálcio. Por isso quanto a mim é mais simples o Balling e não chega a ser tão dispendioso quanto o reactor.

o A B C da Grotech é um conjunto de Amino-Acidos e Macro elementos, mas que não adicionam cálcio, magnésio, e KH, ou seja, é um solução mesmo muito completa de Amino-acidos, vitaminas, macro elementos, etc.


Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony,
> 
> Sim, o balling serve para isso mesmo. Controlares todos estes valores como desejas. Ao recorreres ao reactor de cálcio ficas sempre dependente da quantidade de CO2 que injectes no reactor, para obteres X de Cálcio e Y de Magnésio e Z de carbonatos. Ora isto tem sempre o efeito indesejado de injectar igualmente água rica em Co2 no aquário, bem como a dificuldade de encontrar um "balance" no reactor de cálcio. Por isso quanto a mim é mais simples o Balling e não chega a ser tão dispendioso quanto o reactor.
> 
> o A B C da Grotech é um conjunto de Amino-Acidos e Macro elementos, mas que não adicionam cálcio, magnésio, e KH, ou seja, é um solução mesmo muito completa de Amino-acidos, vitaminas, macro elementos, etc.
> 
> 
> Abraço


Mas ha algum tipo de balling mas complexo que subtitua o A B C?
Por exemplo tipo o Machado sousa, se nao estou em erro ele deixou de usar o A B C para usar balling, ja que o A B C é caro o balling chega para ter cores bonitas com tens? ou tas a adicionar outra coisa?
O balling entao nao so deixas de usar o reactor de calcio como o de kalk. 
Por fim nada implica uma pessoa fazer balling e usar o A B C certo?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Anthony

essas perguntas são interresantes e tb tenho tido dificuldade em obter resposta, vamos aguardar pelos post.

João

o aqua esta um espectaculo, com boas cores, com corais bonitos, mt bom.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Viva.  :Olá: 

Existem dois tipos de balling.:

Balling light - Os produtos que fazemos são apenas há base de CA, MG, KH. E não adicionamos mais nada.

O Balling Plus - O sistema completo de balling substitui por si só todas as adições que fazemos no aquário, pois misturamos os Aminoácidos e Macro nutrientes, nas misturas de CA, MG, e KH. Existe um género de tabela já feita para esse efeito. Podem consultar Aqui como podem obter um sistema completo.

Quanto a mim torna-se muito mais complicado dosear o balling plus do que o light, já para não falar na parte perigosa em que andamos a "brincar" com compostos químicos e alguns deles radioactivos....  
Depois existe ainda o problema, é complicado arranjar muitos desses produtos.

Eu prefiro usar o light e faço as adições dos aminoácidos manualmente. Não uso o A B C da grotech.

O reactor de cálcio substituis completamente com o balling, o de Kalk já é relativo. O reactor de Kalk tem como uma das principais funções, ajudar a estabilizar o ph. Ora quanto a mim quando se usa um reactor de cálcio, por vezes ( muitas ) os aquários ficam com o ph mais baixo, por causa do Co2 que inevitavelmente acaba por entrar no sistema. Aí nesse caso o reactor de Kalk ajuda muito. 
Ora no balling como não recorremos ao Co2, o ph anda sempre mais estável, no entanto e mesmo sem reactor de cálcio, existem aquários que têm dificuldade de ter o ph nos 8.2 / 8.4, nesses casos e mesmo usando o balling, quanto a mim, o uso do reactor de kalk é aconcelhado. No meu caso passa-se isto mesmo. Tenho o ph sempre com variações, não muito grandes, mas existem, então o reactor de Kalk mantive.

Os produtos A B C da grotech podes usar na mesma com o Balling.

Não sei se consegui ser explícito...   :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  João


O teu aquario esta mesmo espectacular  :SbOk: 

Parabens João  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

FOi tudo muito bem esplicado, mas...acho que vou me manter pelo o reactor de calcio, no entanto ja viquei com uma ideia clara do que é o balling.

Ha algumas mudanças previstas no aquario?
Vais por mais alguma coisa, vivos, material etc?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Desde as fotos de Maio, até agora já mudou alguma coisa. Mais vivos, tirei alguns corais, e finalmente colei uns que faltavam colar no seu devido local.

A nível de material nada mudou, nem tenciono mudar, estou bastante satisfeito com tudo até agora.

----------


## José J Correia

Boas João Carlos Judicibus
Parabéns o teu aqua esta fabuloso

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas João,

Gosto bastante do teu aquário, já te tinha dito isso em tua casa. Esta simples mas muito completo, com peixes e corais seleccionados a dedo. 


abraço

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas, tal como tinha prometido deixo aqui a primeira fornada de fotos actuais.:

*Gerais.:*








*Corais.:*



















Mais virão em breve.  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Joao
TOdos os corais estao muito porreiros mas essa staghorn ta um espectaculo, ela é com pontas azuis?
Tambem as stylophora sao lindas  :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 
O teu aquario nota se que respira saude....
Olha sabes como estao os teus fosfatos? tens algo para "combatelos"?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Fosfastos 0.01~0.25

Uso pontualmente chemi-pure, e estou agora a experimentar um produto idêntico da Deltec.

abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas.
> 
> Fosfastos 0.01~0.25
> 
> Uso pontualmente chemi-pure, e estou agora a experimentar um produto idêntico da Deltec.
> 
> abraço


O Elite nao é?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

O Chemi Pure que usava era o "normal".

O produto da Deltec é o Special Carbon.

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

boas, tens aí um aquário muito giro especialmente por não estar carregado e todo atolado de corais e RV. Não tinhas uma acropora assim maiorzita que desapareceu ou é impressão minha?

Em relação ao balling disseram que o reactor de KH não era dispensável com o uso de balling, mas se no balling já se adiciona KH não seria apenas necessário adicionar apenas + KH no balling para arrumar o reactor?

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas João,

Acho que estás a fazer uma grande confusão, ou então eu não entendi bem a tua pergunta.

No balling tu adicionas, CA, MG e KH.

O reactor de Kalk, nada tem a haver com a adição de KH, claro que introduz sempre alguma coisa e de cálcio igualmente, mas não consegues manter "normais" de KH apenas com um reactor de kalk, pelo menos no meu caso. 

Qual foi a Acropora que desapareceu ??

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Parabens pelo aqua!
Tens uns corais muito porreiros!
Está muito bem conseguido!

Força, continua!

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O reactor de Kalk, nada tem a haver com a adição de KH, claro que introduz sempre alguma coisa e de cálcio igualmente, mas não consegues manter "normais" de KH apenas com um reactor de kalk, pelo menos no meu caso. 
> 
> Abraço


Viva,

Uma pequena correcção

O reactor de Kalk adiciona Kh (alcalinidade) e Ca (Cálcio)

O kalk é hidróxido de cálcio Ca(OH)2
Ao ser adicionado ao aquário o Ca liberta-se e o HO- vai reagir com o CO2 atmosférico e da água do aquário formando bicarbonato e carbonato:
OH-  +  CO2  ->    HCO3-

OH-  +  HCO3-  ->  CO3--  +  H2O

A grande desvantagem deste sistema é que está dependente da água evaporada, o que torna o seu uso limitado num aquário com altos níveis de necessidades de Kh e Ca. Para além disso exige que se doseie muito lentamente, caso contrário forma-se rapidamente um precipitado de carbonato de cálcio. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> boas, tens aí um aquário muito giro especialmente por não estar carregado e todo atolado de corais e RV. Não tinhas uma acropora assim maiorzita que desapareceu ou é impressão minha?
> 
> Em relação ao balling disseram que o reactor de KH não era dispensável com o uso de balling, mas se no balling já se adiciona KH não seria apenas necessário adicionar apenas + KH no balling para arrumar o reactor?


Muitos aquariofilistas usam reactor de Kalk, quando as necessidades do aquário excedem a capacidade do reactor de Kalk, acrescentam mais Kh e Ca através de métodos como balling light ou 2-part Diy solution.
Há aquariofilistas resistentes que continuam com este método por causa do efeito que o Kalk tem na precipitação de fosfato do aquário.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Utilizas alguns aditivos para manter essas cores?

Podes explicar como utilizas esse método de Jaubert?

Tens algum tubo a fazer ligação do plenum à agua de cima?

Cumps

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Boas João!

Eu posso considerar-me um afortunado, uma vez que com as visitas a tua casa, tenho acompanhado a evolução e as alterações e os upgrades que tens vindo a fazer ao teu sistema.

A primeira vez que vi o Aquário do João, para quem não tem ideia, era composto por um layout muito bem definido, os peixes e um *MONTE* de frags  :SbSourire: . É portanto com muito prazer que hoje quando o visito, me deparo com um aquario maduro com os corais que podem ver, mas que em nada poderão ser comparados com as cores e subtis formas constatadas ao vivo.

Para ti João, só tenho de te agradecer as secas que te tenho dado que tanto me têm sido úteis. 

Já Agora não visites o meu post, é que perdi a cabeça com corais nas férias :yb663:  :EEK!:  :SbRequin2:  e não quero que me dês na cabeça :SbSourire: 

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ao ver este aquário, fiquei confuso, pois julgava que já tinha deixado uma resposta.

Hoje percebi o porquê!
Este aquário faz-me lembrar o do 'Carlos Dias'.

E escrevo também aqui o que escrevi nessa altura:




> Até pode parecer que está meio vazio, mas acho que está bem planeado.
> Basta olhar para os corais.
> São corais seleccionados, grandes e com espaço para crescer. Eles e os peixes.
> 
> Muito bom!


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas, 

obrigado a todos.


*Pedro Chouriço*.:

- O Sistema Jaubert consiste em ter uma DSB com alguma dimensão seguida por um Plenum. A água só passa por cima da DSB, mas ao descer, nas camadas superficiais ocorre a nitrificação ( ainda existe a presença de O2 ). Há medida que a água passa para as camadas mais fundas, começa a ocorrer a desnitrificação ( aqui ja não existe O2 ), e por consequente a água fica ácida ( compostos azotados ). Esta água é obrigada a subir de novo para dar "espaço" á água que vai descendo ( o azoto é mais leve que o O2 ), e como a sua natureza é ácida, vai dissolvendo a mídia que usamos na DSB. Ora, para mim é um suplemente de cálcio, Magnésio, KH, etc, natural.

Tem os seus contras.:
- Libertação rápida de Azoto ( caso haja algum peixe que fure o sufuciente, por isso é que achei mais seguro fazer na sump. )
- Conseguir calcular ao certo qual a dimensão necessária para o nosso aquário

E creio que para mim não tem mais contras. No meu caso e como o sistema é pequeno, não consegui que o suplemente fosse 100% eficaz. Também não tenho ideia de o desmontar porque como usei ARM para a DSB, além de adicionar CA, MG, e KH, adiciono igualmente elementos traço, e ajjuda na filtração do sistema.


*Ricardo*, eu sou um aquariofilista resistente.....  :Coradoeolhos:    Para mim só trás benefícios o uso do reactor de Kalk. Na minha afirmação sobre o reactor de kalk não ajudar muito no KH, deve-se pois se comparado com um reactor de cálcio ou mm balling, não está lá a fazer nada, a não ser ajudar nos fosfatos e no PH. No meu reactor há saída tenho leituras entre os 14 e 18 Kh. Quando tive somente o Reactor de Kalk, cheguei a ter KH de 3,8 e CA de 240..... E no entanto evaporava-me cerca de 5 litros diários.


*Adão Pesqueira* é preciso é ter calma. De um monte de frag's já se nota qualquer coisa.... Epá mas vejo que calma não é coisa que abunde para os teus lados....   :yb624:  Abraço.  :SbOk: 


*Pedro Ferrer* , obrigado. Desde cedo que a ideia era não ter um amontoado de rocha. Gosto de ter espaço para os peixes ( já são muitos ! ), e para corais também. Mesmo assim para corai.... tenho que de vez em quando perder a cabeça, e tirar corais fora. Ainda esta semana já descolei mais um grande que irei por há venda para dar mais espaço aos corais existentes.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Andei a pesquisar e vou experimentar este sistema de Jaubert,no meu refugio!


E aditivos colocas algum?

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas,

Tem cuidado ao fazeres um Jaubert no refugio. Para funcionar correctamente o Jaubert deve ter uma passagem de água relativamente forte para não acumular detritos, e para oxigenar bem as camadas superficiais, ora, num refugio queres o oposto. Queres que a água passe lentamente para dar tempo ás Algas de absorverem tudo.

Aditivos neste momento e como parei com o balling uns tempos, estou a usar da Warner Marine o CalxMax ( 2 part calcium ), este já contém tudo.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Detritos não deve de acumular ja que o refugio vai ficar na 3ª Sump!

Os detritos devem ficar nas outras 2 sumps anteriores!

O meu projecto vai ter 4 sumps em escadinha!

----------


## João Seguro

boas, ainda sou um pouco inexperiente nesta química de reef daí as minhas dúvidas. pensei que o reactor de kalk adiciona-se também KH em grandes quantidades sendo essa a sua principal função (julgava que o KH que é adicionado no balling e alcalinidade fosse +- a mesma coisa o.O ) daí a minha pergunta. Fico esclarecido  :Wink:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, ta muito bom o aquario  :Wink: 

Como é que doseias o Balling de forma manual? Dizes que das duas vezes ao dia.
De manha deitas os 3 reagentes nas suas proporções e noite voltas a fazer o mesmo?

O que li é que deve ser deitado cada reagente de forma separada e a conta gotas. Não sei como é que isso é possivel de fazer de forma manual. 
Ou então não há nenhum mal de fazer a dosagem 2 vezes ao dia dos varios reagentes?

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Vasco.

Agora já tenho as doseadoras. Manualmente não dá jeito nenhum. Mas doseava 5 ml de cada um, separados por minutos, entre 3 a 4 vezes por dia.

Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas Vasco.
> 
> Agora já tenho as doseadoras. Manualmente não dá jeito nenhum. Mas doseava 5 ml de cada um, separados por minutos, entre 3 a 4 vezes por dia.
> 
> Abraço


E fizeste a dosagem manual durante quanto tempo?
Eu tava a pensar nos primeiros 2 meses colocar Kalk ou Balling manual e depois passar para Balling via bomba doseadora.

Isto é uma anémona?


É muito difíceis de cuidar?

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas,

É um LPS. Uma Catalaphyllia. 

Requesitos.:

Manutenção - Fácil / Moderado
Circulação - Fraca
Alimentação - Frequente ( Camarões, Outros Bivalves )
Iluminação - Moderada ( gosta de lugares mais escondidos, onde apanha pouca luz )


Em relação ao Balling, usei apenas durante um mês e pouco neste método e correu sempre bem. 

No teu caso, e sendo um áquário novo, começava primeiro com o reactor de Kalk e passado uns tempos ( depois do ciclo e aquando da introdução de corais ), passava para o balling.

Abraço

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> E fizeste a dosagem manual durante quanto tempo?
> Eu tava a pensar nos primeiros 2 meses colocar Kalk ou Balling manual e depois passar para Balling via bomba doseadora.
> 
> Isto é uma anémona?
> 
> 
> É muito difíceis de cuidar?


como diz no final da fotografia é uma catalaphyllia jardinei   :Coradoeolhos: 

Name: Catalaphyllia jardinei 	
	Care 	  Current	Lighting	
	Hard	  Low	        Bright

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Adão,

A minha designação de manutenção para este coral, é diferente dessa que puses-te pois esta é a 2ª que tenho, e a primeira segui as designações da net e correu mal....

Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas,
> 
> É um LPS. Uma Catalaphyllia. 
> 
> Requesitos.:
> 
> Manutenção - Fácil / Moderado
> Circulação - Fraca
> Alimentação - Frequente ( Camarões, Outros Bivalves )
> ...


Onde é que compraste esses corais todos?
Foi aos poucos aqui pelo forum aos users ou foi numa loja?

E quanto á equipa de limpeza parece muito boa e nota-se pelas fotos que não tem ai algas. Onde é que arranjaste isso tudo?
Nas lojas vendem-se a 2 e 3 euros o que nesses quantidades fica um balúrdio.

Quando ao reactor de kalk eu queria durante 1 mes e meio talvez usar um simples garrafão a pingar kalk durante a noite como ta nos DIY e depois comprar um equipamento doseador e por Balling.
A minha duvida é quando é em que altura devo fazer o shift de DIY Kalk -> Balling.
Não tou a pensar andar a pressa na estabilização do aquário e o primeiro peixe certamente vai demorar uns 2 meses ou mais até entrar.

Mas o teu aquário ta no Top3 dos melhores que tenho visto e tb começaste a pouco tempo e deves saber bem o processo/alturas em que se pode começar a melhorar métodos.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Vasco,

Os corais foram seleccionados a dedo...  :yb624: 

Agora a sério, tinha em mente os corais que queria por, por isso foi uma questão de onde os ia achando. Alguns de users do fórum, muitos vieram de lojas, mas tudo corais tamanho S ou frag's.

A equipa de limpeza entra conforme o aquário vai maturando. Os Nassários em ultimo pois estes alimentam-se de restos de comida, peixes que eventualmente possam morrer, etc. Logo no ciclo do aquário não temos nada disto. As Cerithes são excelentes. Comem algas, remexem sempre o fundo, e o Hermitas patas brancas são os responsáveis por ter assim o areão.

O resto, funciona mais como decoração como propriamente benefício.

Eu sou te sincero, o Balling justifica-se quando começas a ter corais ( consumos de CA, MG e KH ). Até lá o Kalk é suficiente. Ou seja, o Shift, deve acontecer quando entrarem os primeis SPS, pois até lá o consumo que irás ter é assegurado pelo Kalk.

Obrigado.  :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

Grande João,

O teu aquário está cada vez mais lindo.Conforme referiram anteriormente, não está carregado de rv como às vezes acabamos por fazer , ficando muito aberto. Está tudo ao pormenor e muito bem conseguido.

Relativamente ao método bailling acho que os beneficios vs riscos / trabalho/ exigencia , não se justificam.

Um grande abraço deste teu amigo 

JC

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Boas,
> 
> É um LPS. Uma Catalaphyllia. 
> 
> Requesitos.:
> 
> Manutenção - Fácil / Moderado
> Circulação - Fraca
> Alimentação - Frequente ( Camarões, Outros Bivalves )
> ...



Abraço[/QUOTE]

Hummm!!! 

Interessante, a minha não está nada com mau aspecto, mas realmente não abre todo o tecido e os tentáculos estão em forma de bolbo não estão estendidos. Está colocada numa zona de circulação média mas bastante iluminada, será melhor muda-la para zonas menos iluminada?

Está assim


e está colocada no vale entre as duas ilhas 


ficará melhor debaixo da "pala"?

Abraços

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Adão,

Na MINHA opinião, sim. Colocaria meio debaixo da pala onde até deve levar com menos circulação e iluminação.

João Castelo, grande amigo. Andas desaparecido.  :SbOk: 

Quais são os riscos / trabalho / exigência que encontras no balling ?

A meu ver dá mais trabalho um reactor de cálcio do que o Balling... Ora vejamos.

*R. Cálcio.:*

Estás limitado ao suplemento que te sai do reactor. Imaginemos este panorama. Tens CA a 400, MG a 1100 e KH de 8. Como consegues subir o KH e um pouco apenas o MG sem subir o cálcio ??
Não consegues, pois ao aumentar a injecção de CO2 no reactor de cálcio toda a mídia se dissolve por igual, não conseguindo assim controlar os parâmetros, já para não falar que caso não tenhas um bom refúgio, introduzes muito Co2 no sistema, dando aso a algas e difícil controle das mesmas.
A nível de exigência, um bom funcionamento tens que ter controlador de ph, e convém fazer-se testes para conseguir prevenir estes desvios de parâmetros.


*Balling.:
*
Doseias o que queres, conseguindo ajustar cada valor individualmente. Não existe introdução de CO2 no sistema.
A exigência está nos testes que temos que fazer no início até chegar aos valores pretendidos. Após isto os testes são quinzenais ou mensais, pois a introdução é constante e regular ( através de bombas doseadoras ). 
No panorama que escrevi em cima, a resposta com o balling era simples, aumentar a dosagem de MG e KH, não mexendo no cálcio.

A falar em relação de custos, mesmo assim penso que compense pois na hora das compras.:

*R. Cálcio.:*

- R. Cálcio - 200€
- Mídia - 50€
- Controlador de PH - 150€
- Botija de Co2 - 100€
- Elctroválvula - 70€

Total - 570€ _( valores aproximados tendo em conta os valores de material novo )_


*Balling.:*

- Doseadoras - 400€
- Sais de Balling - 60€

Total - 460€


Claro está que é a minha opinião, e não digo que o R. Cálcio não seja bom. Aliás, tem provas dadas que funciona bem. Mas na altura de pesar os prós e contras, decidi pelo balling.

abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

> aquário vai maturando. Os Nassários em ultimo pois estes alimentam-se de restos de comida, peixes que eventualmente possam morrer, etc. Logo no ciclo do aquário não temos nada disto. As Cerithes são excelentes. Comem algas, remexem sempre o fundo, e o Hermitas patas brancas são os responsáveis por ter assim o areão.


Então o melhor é começar por umas Cerithes e uns Ermitas logo de arranque ou so passado 2 semanitas?
Btw, qual é a diferença entre esses Ermitas todos? (patas brancas, vermelhas, etc)
E existe algum especializado em tirar as algas das rochas?




> Eu sou te sincero, o Balling justifica-se quando começas a ter corais ( consumos de CA, MG e KH ). Até lá o Kalk é suficiente. Ou seja, o Shift, deve acontecer quando entrarem os primeis SPS, pois até lá o consumo que irás ter é assegurado pelo Kalk.
> 
> Obrigado.


Quando tempo é que esperaste para por os primeiros hard corals SP?
E os hard corals LP não têm tantas exigências quanto os SP? 

Depois de ciclar e ter tudo pronto tava a pensar começar por 3 LP:
- Euphyllia Glabrescens
- Heliofungia actiniformis 
- Euphyllia Paraancora

E uma anemona (short tentacle):
- Entacmaea quadricolor

Tava a pensar por 2 anemonas para 2 pares de palhaços (2 ocellaris + 2 ocellaris B&W), mais ainda não consegui encontrar uma anemona de long tentacle colorida e que não cresça imenso para juntar á quadricolor.

Obrigado desde ja  :SbOk:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas,

Só agora que vinha actualizar o tópico reparei nas tuas perguntas Vasco.

A nível de exigências entre LPS e SPS, digamos que o LPS é quase um coral mole.
Tens alguns LPS que gostam de muita luz, mas regra geral são corais de Lagoa, com águas calmas, muitos nutrientes, e luz q.b, muito semelhante ás condições dos corais moles.
Já os SPS gostam de luz com fartura ( atenção ás Acroporas "DeepWater" ), nutrientes baixos ( baixos não significa a Zero ), e muita circulação.

Em relação ás tuas adições, eu meteria apenas uma de cada vez, e a introdução do coral seguinte espaçada, tipo 1 / 2 semanas depois.

A Anémona, é sempre um "incómodo" ter uma. Andam de um lado para o outro, passam por cima dos corais e matam-os, podem ficar presas nas bombas e Caput, lá se vai o aquário. Se for apenas para simbiose, os palhaços também a fazem nas Euphyllias.

No meu aquário o primeiro SPS demorou 1 mês +/-.... apenas para teste. Foi uma Poccilopora.

Os Ermitas todos comem algas, sendo que os patas brancas passam 99% do tempo de vida apenas no areão. São excelentes para o manter limpo. Os outros comem algas e andam pela rocha. Tem apenas cuidado com os Ermitas patas Azuis, pois aquando grandes começam a comer os outros ermitas.

Abraço

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Desde a ultima actualização mudei algumas coisas. Tive também algum azar, mas já está tudo no bom caminho.
Para começar de momento já não uso o Balling light, pois comecei a ter algumas perdas de tecido em alguns corais mais sensíveis, decidi parar para já com o balling, e voltei para um sistema que já tinha experimentado ( de forma manual ) e que agora aproveito as bombas doseadoras para o fazer, o método "two Part", ou, A+B.

Tenho tido resultados excelentes, com os corais a reagir muito bem, os que tiveram percas de tecido já recuperaram e já estão novamente a crescer.

Outro infortúnio foram as calhas. Num dia deixou de funcionar uma e no dia seguinte a outra também deu o ultimo suspiro.... resultado, estava sem luz. Falei com uns amigos meus ( Rui e Paulo ), e tentou-se das duas fazer uma, pelo menos até chegar a calha nova. Assim foi, mãos há obra e desmontou-se as calhas, mas mesmo das 2 só se conseguia fazer 1/2 calha... Lá o Paulo desenrascou um balastro que tinha lá de 39w para acender lâmpadas de 80w. Ao menos não fiquei sem luz, mas a que tinha era muito fraca. O resultado deste azar foram alguns corais que escureceram, perdendo novamente a cor....

Novamente vou meter aqui umas fotos do amigo André Silvestre, desta vez usando uma técnica de foto debaixo de água, a luz é pouco pois só tinha 4 lâmpadas.:































Neste momento já tenho a minha calha nova, uma ATI SunPower 6*80w. Decidi por 6 apenas, pois com a antiga calha de 8, notava que as 2 lâmpadas das extremidades pouco iluminavam o aquário, iluminavam mais a sala.... Assim depois de acender esta calha, além de ter a luz toda concentrada no aquário, tenho ainda mais luz do que com 8 lâmpadas. Realmente são ligas diferentes... os reflectores são excelentes e fazem realmente uma diferença abismal.

Mais logo vou tentar colocar umas fotos da calha nova no aquário.

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá João,
os corais estão  com excelente aspecto e cores muito boas!

não há aí uma geral?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fonix João que cores.... morro de inveja... não queres trocar a tua confusa pela minha? tem é cores diferentes apesar de serem as mesma.... a minha castanha nos pólipos castanha no tecido  :yb624: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge_Gonçalves

Boas,

Este fim-de-semana fiz uma visita ao amigo João e posso confirmar que as fotos, apesar de fantásticas, apenas ilustram uma pequena parte da beleza do aquário! :Palmas:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas, obrigado pessoal.

Apesar dos azares cá contiuo.

Duarte, essas fotos foam tiradas debaixo de água, só deu mesmo assim, individualmente.

Mais tarde qd tirar fotos há calha, tiro tb uma geral.

Anthony, a minha confusa não tem os pólicos castanhos chocolate de fora, que eu tant gosto, porque os meus centropyges gostam de ir lá dar uns beijinhos de vez em quando, bem como a digitata e a Australiensis.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Desde a ultima actualização mudei algumas coisas. Tive também algum azar, mas já está tudo no bom caminho.
> Para começar de momento já não uso o Balling light, pois comecei a ter algumas perdas de tecido em alguns corais mais sensíveis, decidi parar para já com o balling, e voltei para um sistema que já tinha experimentado ( de forma manual ) e que agora aproveito as bombas doseadoras para o fazer, o método "two Part", ou, A+B.
> 
> Tenho tido resultados excelentes, com os corais a reagir muito bem, os que tiveram percas de tecido já recuperaram e já estão novamente a crescer.
> 
> 
> Abraço


Boas João,

é com pena minha que vejo que tiveste alguns azares, mas com alegria que vejo que já está tudo no bom caminho novamente, como sabes admiro muito o teu aquário e a forma como o tens pensado, tanto em equipamentos, método de manutenção como na selecção que fazes dos corais e peixes.

Agora uma explicação se poderes, de que forma o Balling light teve influencia nas perdas de tecido em alguns corais mais sensíveis, e que soluções achas que são passíveis de se tomar antecipadamente para evitar situações como esta? Esta situação foi devido a alguma dosagem menos correcta dos elementos, á falta de monitorização dos parâmetros e consequente alteração dos mesmos sem te dares conta ou foi por qualquer outro motivo?

As fotos são fantasticas mas nem de perto mostram a real belesa dos corais e do conjunto fantastico que este aquario é.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony, a minha confusa não tem os pólicos castanhos chocolate de fora, que eu tant gosto, porque os meus centropyges gostam de ir lá dar uns beijinhos de vez em quando, bem como a digitata e a Australiensis.


Pois eu não é pelos peixes, eu tenho pólipos castanhos e tecido castanho... mas com crescimentos!!! Já não me importava de tar verde sem pólipos  :Icon Cry: 
Falta a geral como diz o Duarte.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Anthony, a minha confusa não tem os pólicos castanhos chocolate de fora, que eu tant gosto, porque os meus centropyges gostam de ir lá dar uns beijinhos de vez em quando, bem como a digitata e a Australiensis.
> 
> Abraço


não se metem com os LPS´s??

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas novamente,

Nuno, obrigado pelas palavras de encorajamento. Em relação ao Balling, na minha opinião foi apenas e só devido hás trocas iónicas. Tive uma destabilização a nível iónico no aquário. A correcta utilização do balling é igual há dos produtos A+B. As dosagens devem ser iguais em todos os produtos, e eu não respeitei esse princípio, daí vir a destabilização iónica. Para já estou muito satisfeito com o sistema que adoptei de momento.

Duarte, nos LPS não tocam em nada. O único anjo que tocava era um Holocanthus Cilliaris, e esse já foi... 

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> ...Em relação ao Balling, na minha opinião foi apenas e só devido hás trocas iónicas. Tive uma destabilização a nível iónico no aquário. A correcta utilização do balling é igual há dos produtos A+B. *As dosagens devem ser iguais em todos os produtos, e eu não respeitei esse princípio, daí vir a destabilização iónica.* Para já estou muito satisfeito com o sistema que adoptei de momento.


Voltando uns posts atrás... se calhar, o Reactor de Calcio é mesmo a melhor solução, pois tentar subir um parametro sem mexer nos outros já se viu que dá mau resultado  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Hugo,

Não entremos por aí, pois assim sendo com o R.cálcio se ficas limitado a nível de cálcio e magnésio, terás que adicionar os mesmos em liquido, e isso também pode levar a uma destabilização.

Eu assumi o meu erro, e o mal não está no balling, estava sim em mim. Quis subir umas coisas mais rápidas que outras, enfim fui " rookie" outravez.... é o querer ter tudo bom e depois esquecemos o que realmente interessa, a Estabilidade.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Voltando uns posts atrás... se calhar, o Reactor de Calcio é mesmo a melhor solução, pois tentar subir um parametro sem mexer nos outros já se viu que dá mau resultado



Desculpa mas não concordo. 
O Reactor de cálcio também cria muitos desequilíbrios. 

O metodo de Balling para mim é o melhor para fornecer um suplemento equilibrado de Ca, Kh e Mg.

Não me acredito, pela minha experiência, que no caso do João o problema tenha sido desiquilbrios iónicos. 
Acho importante o João esclarecer o que se passou. Não terá sido antes uma sobre dosagem de algum dos elementos a provocar isso, João? Fizeste sempre uma adição equilibrada de todos os elementos?

Por diversas vezes nestes últimos tempo vejo muita gente a criticar este tipo de adição, seja ele Balling, Balling light ou Balling plus. Uns dizem que é muito complexo, outros que obriga a muitos testes e manutenção ou que causa muitos desequilíbrios. Eu digo... experimentem e depois digam qualquer coisa. Mais fácil que este método, só mesmo a adição de Kalk.  :yb624: 

Outra coisa em relação aos reactores de cálcio, a maior parte das pessoas não tem qualquer controlo sobre o que se passa lá dentro, faz as coisas a "olho" ou baseado no que viu ou ouviu no fórum. Em muitos aquários vejo o reactor de cálcio fazer mais mal do que bem. Os aquários são todos diferentes e isso reflecte-se no consumo de Ca e Kh 

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas Hugo,
> 
> Não entremos por aí, pois assim sendo com o R.cálcio se ficas limitado a nível de cálcio e magnésio, terás que adicionar os mesmos em liquido, e isso também pode levar a uma destabilização.
> 
> Eu assumi o meu erro, e o mal não está no balling, estava sim em mim. Quis subir umas coisas mais rápidas que outras, enfim fui " rookie" outravez.... é o querer ter tudo bom e depois esquecemos o que realmente interessa, a Estabilidade.
> 
> Abraço


Eheh! 

Fizeste este post enquanto eu escrevia o meu.
Concordo inteiramente contigo.
Quanto ao facto de seres "rookie", deixa lá, isso meu amigo somos todos neste hobby. Todos os dias eu aprendo coisas novas. 
Gostava era de ver mais gente a experimentar este método, pois só assim podíamos trocar ideias e melhorar alguns aspectos. 

Outra dúvida que me esqueci de colocar, em relação ao suplemento two part que estás fazer agora, em que difere do Balling light? Não adicionas Magnésio?

Um abraço,

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Ricardo, 

O post foi mesmo na mouche.... ehehehe

Esclarecendo mais ainda as coisas, o desiquilibrio foi isso mesmo, dosear de mais um, e deixando os outros intactos.... Como exemplo eu estava a dosear o seguinte.:

KH - 130ml
CA - 60
MG - 60

Não desisto, irei experimentar novamente o balling light e desta vez já com um controle maior sobre as coisas.

Na two part que uso, adiciono igualmente magnésio. Os liquidos são da Warner Marine, foram os mais completos que encontrei, tendo também trace elements. Estes também têm que ser doseados por partes iguais. A única vantagem que vi é que estes produtos já vêm ionicamente equilibrados, e têm literalmente tudo. Estou-me a dar muito bem com este sistema, e para já até acabarem não troco. Quando acabar, vou voltar a experimentar novamente o balling.

Abraço e bom Ano para todos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Gostava era de ver mais gente a experimentar este método


Eu gostava de saber mais sobre isso mas sempre que se pergunta como se faz ou outra coisa qualquer relacionado a isto, acabam por dar sites e nunca explicar tim tim por tim tim como se faz.
Acho que seria bom abrir um post para que ja tem a experiência do balling e explicar bem como se faz, doses, o que se tem que usar, como fazer, cuidados a ter etc etc...
Isto a minha opinião claro, acho que há pouca informação sobre isso.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Anthony,

O balling é relativamente fácil de usar. Os links que tenho deixado são apenas as calculadoras, pois as dosagens só tu mesmo é que podes controlar. Variam de aquário para aquário, quantidade de corais, etc.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Não queria com o meu post criticar o que quer que seja, pois as tuas fotos são exemplo da saude do teu aquario... apenas queria brincar um pouco com o aspecto do reactor de calcio e a desistencia do método de baling  :SbSourire2: 

Todos os métodos são bons desde que sejam bem aplicados... e já calculava que a falha tivesse sido provocada pela sobredosagem de algum elemento.

Embora já à algum tempo que venho a ler sobre o assunto, ainda não me considero esclarecido para o experimentar... como disse o Anthony, julgo que quem já experimentou ou utiliza este metodo deveria criar um post a explicar o B, A, BÁ e esclarecer as dúvidas ao pessoal.

João relativamente ao "rookie", todos o somos... enganado está, quem julga que é Guru em qualquer matéria.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Não querias criticar com o teu post porquê ??? Podes fazê-lo, e acho bem que o faças. ehehehe

Agora a sério só conseguimos chegar longe ouvindo críticas construtivas, pois nada é perfeito.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Antes de mais bom 2010 e que o teu aqua continue a evoluir mt bem como, tem acontecido até aqui!

Uma questão, os liquidos da Warner Marine que utilizas são parecidos com o A,B,C de Grotech ou não tem nada a ver?

cumps

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Obrigado Pedro, bom Ano para ti tb.

Já não é a primeira vez que confundem os produtos ABC da grotech com os restantes A&B existentes no mercado.

O ABC da grotech é um suplemento de elementos traço, Aminoácidos, etc, e têm que estar separados em 3 embalagens pois muitos deles reagem quimicamente, causando precepitação.

Os restantes A&B é um suplementeo de cálcio, Magnésio e Carbonatos. A miha escolha recaiu nos produtos da Warner Marine pois são os únicos que para além destes 3 elementos adicionam igualmente os elementos traço.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá João.
Bom ano para ti.
Desde ja estás de parabens pelo aquario, está fantastico.
Notas alguma diferença na cor dos corais do balling para o A&B.Pensas que essas cores que tens nos corais são derivados desses metedos ou tem a ver com outros factores tipo iluminação ou mesmo o Sistema Jaubert etc, etc.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Ricardo,

Só comecei a usar o Balling em Setembro, e como podes ver nas fotos, as cores já lá estavam.... 

Creio que o segredo passa por um sistema equilibrado, com uma escumação equilibrada ( escumação vs carga orgânica produzida ), e muita paciência.

O sistema jaubert também deve estar a ajudar, mas sabes que é sempre complicado saber se o sistema está a funcionar bem ou não.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola João.
Desculpa estarmos a fazer do teu topico um centro de perguntas sobre balling, mas como quando falamos de quimica muito do nosso conhecimento fica pelos simbolos quimicos tenho algumas questões que gostaria de colocar:

No metodo balling light adicionamos Kh MG e Cal, mas vai haver um aumento de salinidade quando misturamos Calcium Chloride (Ca*Cl*) e Sodium Carbonate (*Na*2CO3), pelo que tenho lido.E teremos de paralelamente ir fazendo tpas de 10% com sal sem NaCl para a estabilização.
Fiquei com uma duvida.Se adicionarmos Sulfato de Magnésio hepta-hidratado ao
Cloreto de Magnesio Hexahidratado deixamos de fazer essas ditas tpa´s de 10%?
Ou não temos como adicionar KH Mg e Cal no metedo de balling sem alterar a salinidade sem usar o sal sem NaCl?

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Ricardo,


Continuamos a ter um aumento de salinidade, que facilmente se corrige. Uma das hipóeses é fazer uma escumação mais liquida. Sai mais água salgada entra mais água doce.

Posso-te também dizer-te que durante o tempo que usei balling, não tive aumentos na salinidade.

O misturar Sulfato de magnésio ao Cloreto de Magnésio, tem haver com a carga iónica.

Abraço

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas, 

Demoraram mas lá tirei as gerais, tiradas por mim....  :yb624: 



E um dos meus corais favoritos



Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva joão, o aquário continua  :yb677:   :yb677: 
Qual é o nome desse coral azul que tens na segunda foto?
Parece um da familia Seriatopora.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Ele é verde metálico e não azul.

É uma Calendrium.

Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

E a Catafilia jardinei...esta um pequeno monstro  :EEK!: , mas deve ser espectacular ao vivo!
Está na minha lista de aquisições...sem duvida!

Continua fantástico o aquario... é uma das fontes de inspiração para o meu Gomes Reef!

Esse sistema da Warner Marine (onde compras-te?) que estas a usar é do genero da Fauna Marin nao? 3 soluçoes de baling light (KH, Ca e Mg) com x percentagem de trace elements da marca deles (heavy metal, strontium / barium, iodine fluor). Parece me uma boa soluçao...o que achas? 
Outras questão fazendo balling deve-se ou nao continuar a pingar kalk durante a noite ou na reposição de água... :Admirado: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas João,

Obrigado.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Estes produtos da WM, é simplesmente o Two-part solution, mais comum, os produtos A&B.

Epá pondo as coisas assim, é um Balling EXTRA light. Com a vantagem de adicionar tudo, traces, heavy-metals, etc.

O balling e reactor de kalk são duas coisas que a meu ver não se devem misturar.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Costa

fiquei curioso com as fotografias que me mostráste no telemóvel, mas agora estou estarrecido com as fotografias que tens aqui do teu aquário. Muiros parabéns, obrigado pela tua simpatia.

um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Andei com mais umas aventuras no aquário, seguidas de uns azares.

Vendi o meu ATB, para comprar outro ATB, mas desmontável, numa cor diferente. Nestas mudanças, montei um velhinho Aquamedic que me emprestaram. Até aqui corria tudo bem, os corais apenas tinham ficado mais escuros, mas certo dia, chego a casa e não tenho luz....., ligo o quadro e vai novamente abaixo....
Começo a desligar tudo do aquário até encontrar o erro. A bomba do escumador tinha entrado em curto, não percebi bem o porquê, mas se até há data nunca tinha ouvido falar muito bem das Aquabee, agora, nem como bombas para lavar o ** depois de sair da sanita as queria.

Fiquei sem luz aproximadamente 8h.
O resultado desta brincadeira foi, um peixe morto ( Acanthurus Triostegus ), e os corais perderam a sua coloração, ficaram muito claros.

Passado uma semana, já tudo se está a recompor, a voltar há normalidade, e com a sorte de não ter perdido nenhum coral.

Bem, seguindo, entretanto chegou o novo escumador, deixo 2 fotos.









Entrei para o Dark Side of the force !!!!!  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

São azares, eu já tive e sei quem tenha Aquabee's e ate hoje nada a apontar, mas.....
Esse escumador tem muito bom aspecto.

Outra coisa e desculpa a observação, mas o porquinho rosa torna o dark side mais pó lado do pink  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas,

se és casado já compreendes estas coisas....  LOL

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, esta semana estive em casa do João, e o Aqua continua lindissimo, mesmo com algumas cores fracas devido curto-circuito.

João qual a diferença deste ATB para o ATB que tinhas? 

Cumps.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas João

qual é o modelo desse escumador? é o nano desmontavél?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas,
> 
> se és casado já compreendes estas coisas....  LOL
> 
> Abraço


EHEHEHEHEH  :yb624:  Mulheres.... :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Boas João
> 
> qual é o modelo desse escumador? é o nano desmontavél?


Viva,

o João depois pode confirmar, mas penso que seja o ATB - Cone Skimmer Normal, estes são totalmente desmontáveis, os ATB - Nano Cone e Small Cone são do modelo 2nd Line e estes não são demontaveis.

----------


## António Vitor

não dá para desmontar a base, eu tenho um igual se bem que acho que nunca vou precisar de o fazer...
 :Big Grin: 

não existe muita coisa a sobreviver no meio daquelas bolhas todas, só tou a ver animais encrustantes a se alojarem na zona do cone mais larga em baixo onde chega poucas bolhas, mas limpa-se bem...consigo enfiar a minha mão até lá abaixo.

por baixo do prato com os furos, será mais complicado, mas tal como tinha dito pouca coisa sobrevive lá e o lixo com um bocado de vinagre ao fim de alguns anos deverá sair digo eu...

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Ora então boa Noite,

O escumador é um 2nd line Small, igualzinho ao que tinha.

Desde o ínicio do ano que todos os escumadores, inclusive o 2nd line são totalmente desmontáveis. A bomba usada é a mesma.

António, eu no meio de tantas bolhas, no meu antigo tinha 5 aptásias a viver..... enfim praga dos diabos.

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

eheheheheh enfiam-se em qualquer buraco :P

----------


## António Vitor

ha vendestes o escumador anterior...
realmente esse é mais fácil de limpar. como não tenho anemonas dessas nunca precisei de as retirar...um banho com ácido deveria ser suficiente...
 :Big Grin: 

tive aqui um curto circuito recente, pelo menos 12 horas, mas o meu sistema de baterias da treta e apenas uma 6550 da tunze deu conta...nada morto.

João podias montar um sistema semelhante, praticamente só ocupa o espaço das baterias e as vortech que tu tens dão para ligar a baterias "normais" (VLRA ou GEL), só tinhas de comprar um carregador para as mesmas.

Depois de grandes investimentos, acho que torna-se barato esse tipo de segurança, seja diy seja dos melhores e mais caros, o risco de perda compensa o investimento. é a minha opinião.

o curto que tive recentemente (já tive outros casos) foi de uma ficha que se molhou possivelmente com água das mudas frequentes que faço e só desligou quando a água fez contacto entre os dois polos...

água salgada acho que em pouquissimo tempo perde o oxigénio, 8 horas é mesmo tempo demais.

ter o aquário com terra para desligar logo a tomada é outra segurança...e ter disjuntores sensiveis.

O aquário continua Impecável e cada vez melhor, uma das razões de eu ter aumentado agora a luz no meu, foi verificar que realmente o pessoal como o joão, com sucesso tem luz acima dos 1 watt por litro.

depende dos corais, mas os corais que tenho demoram a crescer mesmo com 1 watt por litro.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas,

Isso das bateria é o que mais me "irrita"..... pois eu tenho a bateria original da Vortech !!!, NA ARRECADAÇÃO........

Enfim, erros que se pagam caros.

Mas passados já alguns dias, as coisas estão a voltar há normalidade. Não perdi coral nenhum, e estes já ganham mais cor. O crescimento, esse não parou, continuam a crescer muito bem.

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João tudo bem?

Então não mostras aqui ao pessoal como está as novidades? :P

Cumps.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas amigo João,
Continuamos todos á espera de ver umas fotos dessas novidades.... :yb665: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João tudo bem?  Que é feito de ti e do aqua?

Cumps.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

JJ então e esse aquário ?? 

o ati 250 está a bombar???  :SbOk:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> JJ então e esse aquário ?? 
> 
> o ati 250 está a bombar???


Alexandre,
E uma fotos do teu nano cheio de novidades?
Não???????????????
 :Palmas: 
Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: 




> JJ então e esse aquário ?? 
> 
> o ati 250 está a bombar???


ATI 250? Não estás a confundir com o ATB Medium Cone?

----------

